# Electric Hook-Up in Europe.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello Everyone,
We are planning our first MH trip into Europe early next year. Can anyone give me info on the types of Electric Hook-up connections/plugs I will need or is it pretty standard now? We will be going into France Spain and Portugal. I am aware of the reversed polarity probability and the need to take a reversed connector to use if required.
Thanks,
Sennen523


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Buy a two pin convertor aswell as another two male and female plugs. Make up your own reverse polarity cable so that when you encounter it you just connect it into your existing cable.
Some sites have the standard Euro 3 pin plug but many still have two pin.
If do this you will not have a problem anywhere.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Sennen

Don't know about Spain and Portugal, but most of France is on the blue BS4343 connection (the large, round, blue ones). Occasionally, you'll come across the white, household 2-pin connectors, so you'll need to have an adaptor for those.

A reverse polarity connector can be had for less than £10 from Maplin.

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Get one of these

These are a must as well. Not necessarily off E"vil"bay though :twisted:

Johnny F


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Spain is mainly the two pin variety with a lot of reverse polarity
Wobby


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Your Autotrail may already have a reverse polarity indicator light, on the front of the battery charger in the over head locker.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

wobby said:


> Spain is mainly the two pin variety with a lot of reverse polarity
> Wobby


Correct,

to change polarity simply turn the plug round 180 deg :wink:


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Chascass for info. I do have a reverse polarity indicator light on my PSU.

Scotjimland, I'm not sure what you mean by turning the plug round 18o deg?

Thanks for all you help.
Sennen523.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

> Scotjimland, I'm not sure what you mean by turning the plug round 18o deg?


Turn it upside down? :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Superk said:


> > Scotjimland, I'm not sure what you mean by turning the plug round 18o deg?
> 
> 
> Turn it upside down? :lol:


Yes, turn it upside down, :lol: :lol:


----------

